

The fallacy of money and the man who can't be taxed - yummyfajitas
http://www.thebigquestions.com/2011/04/18/the-man-who-cant-be-taxed/#more-5896

======
nfriedly
You should edit the link and remove the #more-5896 from the end so that it
goes to the top of the page.

